# PE Mysis shrimp for sale?



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Anyone know where in the gta I can pick up some PE Mysis? I used to get it from SUM, and from what I've seen neither big als or Canada corals carries it. Thanks!


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

My wholesaler has it, give me a call. 4164609922 I also sell LRS frozen foods and all other foods


----------



## littletnklvr (Nov 1, 2010)

I just bought some at Reef Boutique a few days ago!


----------



## sizzle (Feb 21, 2016)

I found some at NAFB.


----------



## marty_5555 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thanks for the replies everyone, I'm pretty close to reef boutique so I'm going to try there.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pe mysis*

saw it at Canada corals as well today ...


----------



## sohal tang (Oct 26, 2011)

*Big Als*

bought my last large flat at Big Al's...

They carry it but do not always have it as they sell out

Tim


----------

